# 'Pick me up' for cats



## BentleyBelly (23 July 2013)

My cat was recently attacked by my neighbours Bengal (again, but thats another story) and had to have an emergency op to patch him up. He has been getting a bit better everyday but is moping round the house with his cone on his head looking totally depressed and very tucked up and skinny. He is desperate to go out but we are sweltering with all the windows and doors shut to contain him. He is eating well, he has a good quality kibble ad lib and a sachet of wet food a day. Is there anything we can give him to help return the sparkle to his eyes?


----------



## oscar1976 (23 July 2013)

Having had to deal with the neighbours 'nightmare' Bengal for the past three years you have my absolute sympathy.  My two cats were constantly stalked and attacked by the damn thing to the extent I had to get rid of the catflap (was a microchip catflap so designed to keep other cats out) as he would throw his weight at it until it gave way and let him in.  I recently moved house and it is such a relief to see my two being able to relax outside without fear of constant ambush!

Sorry I digress, but even just the mention of 'Bengal' sets me off.

Is there anyway you could put a harness and lead on him and take him out in the garden for some 'supervised' fresh air?  It might perk him up a bit.  Also how about some tasty treats like a bit of chicken or fish?  Maybe a catnip toy, mine love them and they certainly seem to be relaxed after a good sniff of the stuff!

I really do feel for you, it's miserable when pets are poorly.


----------



## BentleyBelly (23 July 2013)

Oscar...I could have written that. My poor cats are terrorised by the bengal. I have one of the microchip cat flaps to keep it out and one of mine now refuses to go in the garden without us. This is the second big vets bill we have had this year and I have told the owners of the bengal that they are paying for the next one. It attacks to kill and I had to throw a bucket at it to get it off my poor cat last week. His injuries were really nasty and its so sad because he is so gentle and friendly, he was trying to run away, he would never instigate a fight and his injuries are always on his back end.

I will get a couple of catnip toys and something yummy to try and cheer my poorly boy up. I'm seriously thinking of rehoming him, its not fair that he keeps getting hurt and he is not an indoor cat.


----------



## s4sugar (23 July 2013)

Can you nort make a run for your cat so he can go outside & be safe from the marauder?
You could make it accessed via a window along the lines of this;- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-x-3-x-7...?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Birds&hash=item3f26e53976


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (23 July 2013)

Sonds like the Bl**** Bengal wants shooting but try a water pistol first.


----------



## oscar1976 (24 July 2013)

BB, I'm honestly not kidding when I say that cat made not just my cats life hell but mine as well.  It got to the point where I would actually sit with the door open (even in the depths of winter) just so that I knew if they got ambushed they could rush straight in or I could get out quick to intervene.  I always had a jug of water at the ready but it meant I could never relax and it also meant either me or the other half had to be on watch while they were out.  I didn't want to keep my two locked in just because the Bengal's owner didn't give a hoot.  They only wanted to have a  mooch around outside as neither of them ever go very far.  I was lucky as they both came to call and were also normally ready for bed by about 11pm although there was the odd night when they kept me waiting!

It turned out it wasn't just my cats being terrorised but this thing was also going into other houses/cars etc. through open windows and all sorts, even houses where there weren't any cats.  I told the owner what was going on and she was about as helpful as a chocolate teapot.  When I suggested she cat proofed her garden she said she didn't want to be cruel - helloooooo.  I'm sure there will be many a folk who will defend the breed to say how loving they are and what wonderful pets they make.  However I'm sure if they were on the receiving end it would throw a different light on things.  

I just wish owners would take responsibility for their pets, I appreciate cats can't be monitored 24/7 and that even the most placid normal cat can be a nusiance to some people but if I knew my cat was causing that kind of stress and ill feeling I would certainly be looking to find a way to keep it contained in my garden.  One of these days that cat is going to upset the wrong person and come to a sticky end, I'm just glad my two are no longer the punching bag for it.

Sorry, that turned into a bit of a rant and I haven't even covered half of the things that cat put us through.  It sounds pathetic as it is only a cat but only those that have had to deal with a Bengal can understand the stress they cause.

BB I really hope your cat has a speedy recovery and that you can find some sort of resolution as it really isn't fair that you and your cat should suffer just because of someone else ignorance/selfishness.


----------



## Antw23uk (24 July 2013)

I would have let the bengal in, boxed it up and driven it a few miles away personally!

Give him a Raw chicken wing which should perk him up, letting have proper food and a good crunch on the raw chicken bones will put a spring in his step. Hope he gets better soon, you might also want to try a Feliway plug in to make him feel more safe and secure at home


----------

